

Updates for Hacker News directory - jmtame
http://www.hndir.com/home/changes

======
epall
I still can't get in. I have three emails with three different passwords, but
none of them work.

~~~
jmtame
try "reset pass" on the login screen.

~~~
epall
A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Notice

Message: Undefined variable: successInfo

Filename: controllers/user.php

Line Number: 587

~~~
jmtame
one more time for luck :)

